# Would this be overstocked?



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello,

Can someone tell me if a Juwel Rio 240 (240 litre) tank would be overstocked with the following...

1 x Blue Acara
2 x Keyhole Cichlids
6 x Cory Cats
6 x Tiger Barbs
1 x Red Tail Black Shark
1 x Albino Shark
2 x Pearl Gouramis
1 x Common Pleco

Im guessing it is, if so then what would you suggest cutting it down to?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd say it's OK. The two sharks might fish... and a smaller pleco would be better than a common one...but you're in good shape.

I might even add another school of something (diamond tetras?)...


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

okay thanks, i will probably drop one of the sharks then.

not got this tank yet,. just planning in advance.

thanks for the reply

gaz


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

what does everyone else think about this? Following stock in a juwel rio 240 (240 litre)...

2 x Keyholeâ€™s
1 x Blue Acara
1 x Common Pleco
6 x Cory Cats
12 x Barbs (6 x Tiger, 6 x Green Tiger)
2 x Gouramis (Blue Dwarfs Possibly)
1 x Rainbow Shark

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Common plec gets too big and I fear the barbs will fin nip/harass the gourami's.


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Okay thanks for reply.

I will drop the common pleco and get a smaller plec or algea eater.

What could i have instead of the gouramis? Another couple of keyholes?

Am i getting close to overstocking or is it okay?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Or instead of the gouramis, how about rams? bolivion or german blue?

So...

2 x Keyholeâ€™s 
1 x Blue Acara 
1 x Pleco (Golden Nugget, BN etc) 
6 x Cory Cats 
12 x Barbs (6 x Tiger, 6 x Green Tiger) 
4 x Blue Rams
1 x Rainbow Shark

Would the rams get harrassed by barbs and the shark? *** had rams with keyholes before, that was alright.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## quartermilecamel (Jan 17, 2009)

what might help is a rule of thumb for figuring out what kind of fish/size a tank can hold. I thought it was 1 gallon per inch of fish.


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

The Rainbow shark will be a bully. I have one in my African Cichlid tank and he bullies fish twice his size and agression level.

I have also heard bad things about Tiger Barbs. That they are very fin nippy and will harrass everything. But also heard will only do this if there is not enough of them.


----------

